# Noromycin 300 LA



## Kbell (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey, Got a question.... we have a case of Pinkeye and I got this meds. My question is can you give it to pregnant cows? thanks


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

The information I find is that it is safe for beef cattle and non lactating dairy cattle. In my experience both of these descriptions would infer that it is OK to use it on pregnant cattle, but check with your vet or call the company to make sure.

http://www.drugs.com/vet/noromycin-300-la.html


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Everyone says they have cases of pinkeye, how do you know it`s pinkeye? People need to start posting pictures if at all possible so we can see what the animal looks like. I hate telling people what to use for certain illnesses, if it happens to not be the right thing. Everyone wants to jump the gun and give antibiotics, when sometime all we need to do is get a second opinion. > Thanks Marc


----------

